# Zion National Park & Bryce National Park GPS Question



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 6, 2010)

My wife and I are flying into Las Vegas on Thursday, picking up a rental car and driving up to southern Utah to see Zion National Park and Bryce Canyon National Park. We are retuning to Las Vegas on Sunday.

Is it worth it to rent a GPS navigation device for this trip?  I wonder how good the satellite signal will be in that part of the country.

Thanks for any advice.

Richard


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 6, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> My wife and I are flying into Las Vegas on Thursday, picking up a rental car and driving up to southern Utah to see Zion National Park and Bryce Canyon National Park. We are retuning to Las Vegas on Sunday.
> 
> Is it worth it to rent a GPS navigation device for this trip? I wonder how good the satellite signal will be in that part of the country.
> 
> ...


 
You won't need a GPS.  The traffic signs are adequate and the rental company will probably give you a map, anyway.


----------



## grest (Nov 6, 2010)

No GPS needed, and you're in for a treat!


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree you won't need a GPS.   Navigation with a map is sooooooo easy!

As you get close to Zion, you will suddenly start to see the cliffs and......wow!

As you drive to Bryce, there is a small visitors center or something like that in (?) Red Canyon (?) right before you get to Bryce ...... It will be obvious because it is a red canyon you drive through!       Anyway, make a quick stop there and read the little exhibits.....especially the one about the Mormon Quilt Walk.   Wow!

Be careful of all the speed traps in the little towns between the two parks.

And pack your winter warmies because Bryce is high elevation and COLD!   We got caught in a blizzard there last April.....and all we had were hoodies!   Good thing we're from Michigan.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 7, 2010)

You will not need a GPS, but they are so nice to have and the price of them keep dropping.  Costco has the Garmin 265wt for $130 on sale after Nov 11.  My grandmother cooked big meals everyday but never got a dishwasher because she didn't need one, other people I know never got a microwave oven or a cell phone because they didn't need one.  You can get to Zion without a GPS, but it sure make the trip a lot nicer if you have one.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 7, 2010)

tompalm said:


> ... but it sure make the trip a lot nicer if you have one.


 
:hysterical: You sound like my DH. He uses his GPS even when he has driven a route many, many times. "I just like to see how many miles we have left."

I, otoh, hate hearing "you are off route" (or whatever the latest version says) and then the directions to make a correction _every_ time we make a deter to a rest stop or for food. I keep telling DH to hit the mute button but "she" doesn't have one and "she" just keeps repeating herself over and over--she doesn't shut up!  If I were driving in such beautiful scenery as southern Utah, I'd like to do it without "her" interruptions.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree that a GPS is definitely not needed. It is virtually impossible to get lost in that area. You will have a great time. Both parks are different from each other and very spectacular.


----------



## susieq (Nov 7, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> :hysterical: You sound like my DH. He uses his GPS even when he has driven a route many, many times. "I just like to see how many miles we have left."
> 
> I, otoh, hate hearing "you are off route" (or whatever the latest version says) and then the directions to make a correction _every_ time we make a deter to a rest stop or for food. I keep telling DH to hit the mute button but "she" doesn't have one and "she" just keeps repeating herself over and over--she doesn't shut up!  If I were driving in such beautiful scenery as southern Utah, I'd like to do it without "her" interruptions.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​
I agree -- We always bring ours with us when we go on vacation -- and sometimes we even need it!! Utah however was not one of those occasions. (We flew into Vegas too, and even went down to the Hoover Dam first, then up to St.George, UT) I made DH turn it off in the parks too!!! (Very annoying isn't "she"!!)


----------



## eal (Nov 7, 2010)

I love my dishwasher, microwave, etc AND my GPS.  When we are in familiar territory I still like to have the map feature on, with no voice.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 8, 2010)

eal said:


> I love my dishwasher, microwave, etc AND my GPS.  When we are in familiar territory I still like to have the map feature on, with no voice.



Concur, I usually have my voice turned off unless I need it to help me find something.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay, now that I know the voice can be turned off, I'm going to talk to DH about that. He says there is no mute button. But, if she can be turned to silent, I am going to insist on it for those drives where he doesn't need directions.  Thank you, tompalm and eal !


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 8, 2010)

tompalm said:


> You will not need a GPS, but they are so nice to have and the price of them keep dropping.  Costco has the Garmin 265wt for $130 on sale after Nov 11.  My grandmother cooked big meals everyday but never got a dishwasher because she didn't need one, other people I know never got a microwave oven or a cell phone because they didn't need one.  You can get to Zion without a GPS, but it sure make the trip a lot nicer if you have one.


Why pay anything extra???  GPS is free with Droid - and I imagine other smartphones as well. 

I also don't have to key in the address.  I just say what the address is that I want, and as long as I speak clearly the Droid deciphers what I said and enters the location.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 8, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Why pay anything extra???  GPS is free with Droid - and I imagine other smartphones as well.
> 
> I also don't have to key in the address.  I just say what the address is that I want, and as long as I speak clearly the Droid deciphers what I said and enters the location.



Steve,

That's what I told my wife.  However, she doesn't trust the GPS on my  Droid for some reason. 

I'm leaning to not renting a GPS unit - won't learn if I'm over-ruled until we're actually at the rental agency.

Richard


----------



## TomR (Nov 9, 2010)

We just made that drive in late September, staying 2 nights at the Desert Pearl Inn in Springdale, Utah.  Although we had a GPS plus a Droid, neither was really needed.  Both parks were great but Bryce was by far our favorite.  The sights there are just spectacular.  Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 9, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Why pay anything extra???  GPS is free with Droid - and I imagine other smartphones as well.
> 
> I also don't have to key in the address.  I just say what the address is that I want, and as long as I speak clearly the Droid deciphers what I said and enters the location.



Sure the Smartphone will get you there.  However, it is like saying why do I need a camera?  I have one on my smart phone.   It is not the same, but lots of people are happy with the camera on their smart phone.  I would rather have a camera, a GPS and a smart phone.  Also, I like my DVR, computer, microwave, dishwasher, etc......  But, I can live without those things if I have too.


----------



## KevJan (Nov 9, 2010)

You shouldn't have any trouble without a GPS. There aren't many roads you could get lost on and if you're not sure where you are, just ask anyone from the area and they'll know where to send you. However, if you do get one the signal comes through just fine.

Just to let you know, the weather is going to be very cold this week.


----------



## mgeez (Nov 9, 2010)

my advice, just buy 1 cheap GPS at a discount store now. It will pay itself off the 1st time you get lost, whether its Utah or some othe area you will visit the next 10 years.
I have 2  different units, and unless you are very, very computer smart, all Gps's are not the same. The several times I rented from the rental agency, the learning curve was not worth it, because each was different.
Buy one now, practice with it at home, and pack it as insurance.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 9, 2010)

TomR said:


> We just made that drive in late September, staying 2 nights at the Desert Pearl Inn in Springdale, Utah.  Although we had a GPS plus a Droid, neither was really needed.  Both parks were great but Bryce was by far our favorite.  The sights there are just spectacular.  Have a safe and fun trip.



Bryce was our favorite as well. We also stayed at the Desert Pearl Inn. We did the whole loop taking 5 days from Las Vegas to Capital Reef National Park down Hwy 12 to Bryce then to Zion and back to Las Vegas. Hwy 12 was the most spectacular part of the trip.


----------



## TomR (Nov 9, 2010)

John, I used the information contained in your trip report to plan much of the trip, including the reservations at Desert Pearl,  and your tip to drive to the end of the scenic road in Bryce and work back stopping at each observation point.   You were really a big help to me and I just want to thank you again.
Tom


----------



## Luanne (Nov 9, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Okay, now that I know the voice can be turned off, I'm going to talk to DH about that. He says there is no mute button. But, if she can be turned to silent, I am going to insist on it for those drives where he doesn't need directions.  Thank you, tompalm and eal !



If you have the GPS in "map" mode, it is silent.  I don't know of a way to mute it when it's in "directional" mode, but you should be able to adjust the volume and turn it down really low.

We have one we travel with (our cars at home have them as well).  We just took at short trip to VA for dh's aunt's 95th birthday.  We were driving her from her apartment to where the birthday celebration was going to be.  She insisted we did *not* need the the GPS and couldn't understand why we wanted it on.  She kept insisting we follow the written out directions she had.  When she finally realized the GPS was taking us on the same route as her written directions she calmed down a bit.


----------



## susieq (Nov 9, 2010)

TomR said:


> Both parks were great but Bryce was by far our favorite.  The sights there are just spectacular.  Have a safe and fun trip.





I agree.  Bryce was our favorite, too!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 9, 2010)

TomR said:


> John, I used the information contained in your trip report to plan much of the trip, including the reservations at Desert Pearl,  and your tip to drive to the end of the scenic road in Bryce and work back stopping at each observation point.   You were really a big help to me and I just want to thank you again.
> Tom



Thanks for mentioning John's Tip for Bryce. I had forgotten about it.

Plan to make use of it while we're at Bryce.

Thanks John.

Richard


----------



## DVB42 (Nov 10, 2010)

Another thing to consider, is renting a convertible top car. When driving through Zion, most of the scenery is up high and blocked from view when in a conventional car. Driving through Zion with the convertible top down is a completely different experience.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 10, 2010)

TomR said:


> John, I used the information contained in your trip report to plan much of the trip, including the reservations at Desert Pearl,  and your tip to drive to the end of the scenic road in Bryce and work back stopping at each observation point.   You were really a big help to me and I just want to thank you again.
> Tom



Tom,

Thank you very much. I am happy that you were able to use the info.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 10, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Thanks for mentioning John's Tip for Bryce. I had forgotten about it.
> 
> Plan to make use of it while we're at Bryce.
> 
> ...



You are welcome.


----------



## Red Rox (Nov 14, 2010)

Do NOT use a GPS for Zion, Bryce or especially the Grand Canyon. There are too many side roads that are not suitable for most cars, and every year we hear horror stories about people who get lost and out of cell phone contact range and endanger their lives by relying on GPS in this region. 
Trust the folks who have told you that you won't need it. Follow the signs and use a simple map.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 15, 2010)

Red Rox said:


> Do NOT use a GPS for Zion, Bryce or especially the Grand Canyon. There are too many side roads that are not suitable for most cars, and every year we hear horror stories about people who get lost and out of cell phone contact range and endanger their lives by relying on GPS in this region.
> Trust the folks who have told you that you won't need it. Follow the signs and use a simple map.


 
Red,

Did not use GPS for Zion or Bryce (didn't rent one either).

Thanks so much for your recommendation of the Desert Pearl Inn in Springdale.We splurged ang d rented the river view room which was outstanding!

We stayed at the new Ruby's Best Western which is across the highway from
the original Ruby's (so now there are two).  The new Ruby's gives a wonderful complimentary breakfast. The original Ruby's does not.

Had no trouble with directions to Zion from Las Vegas nor from Zion to Bryce.

Took Hwy 14 from Hwy 89 to Cedar City to pick up I15 on the way back from Bryce. Hwy 14 is very scenic - glad we took  that route.

Zion and Bryce were outstanding - highly recommend a visit to anyone who has not been.

Thanks again for your advice Red. My wife and I really appreciate it.

Richard


----------

